# Lambo the film - Banned! or did he not sell enough tickets?



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Not details about who wants this "banned" or even know whats on the film. Sounds like utter bs to me making a way to back out that no one would have turned up at the cinema. Delusions of granger. Film is now banned according to the "courts"

lol

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/aarronlambo.official/videos/1144973845637253/


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

the "fact" he will "refund" peoples "hotels" like anyone bought a ticket and booked a hotel to see this hobbit moan about how when he breaks the law or doesnt have the right documents for his car he gets arrested. I guess he thought he would attract a crowd and didnt. Where are the court papers Arron and who is "arresting" you?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Some of you might have bought this for your loved ones as "presents" wtf lol yer babes Dis Christmas I wanna take you to da peterboroughs to see a probably self funded "film" about a hobbit with a face tattoo whos short and angry and boring, Babes I have booked a hotel and everyfing. Aint I tha best.

Lol


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Aug 30, 2017)

Not a big fan then @Wheyman?


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

There's my night ruined, hope I get a refund for everything. Took time off work to go watch it and told my mate I was bad so I couldn't make it to be best man at his wedding...s**t


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Best way if they can't legally release the film is to just dump it on the internet (for free).


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

What an absolute tool. "Where do I start?" Uhm, how about not?

"I'm going to refund you out of my own personal pocket". "Some of you are financially unstable" and they're going to spend what little money they have on you......and your film....??? Me, I, Me me. Fcking narcissistic, deluded t**t!

Even better is calling your own barrister "a bitch". Thick as dog shat! And that creative director??? Seen it all


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> Best way if they can't legally release the film is to just dump it on the internet (for free).


 He'd have to pay people to watch it.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

*grandeur


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sorry @Skye666 dates cancelled


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Not details about who wants this "banned" or even know whats on the film. Sounds like utter bs to me making a way to back out that no one would have turned up at the cinema. Delusions of granger. Film is now banned according to the "courts"
> 
> lol
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/aarronlambo.official/videos/1144973845637253/


 I don't believe he didn't sell enough tickets. He has a large following. Even just for a meet and greet people would go.

Its his ex misses apparently giving him s**t cause there's parts of her and her pals who stole from him etc


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

This is comedy gold, I am gutted it didnt get released though, I bought tickets for my Mrs and Mum for Christmas.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Was going to go to pop the question. Hotel booked and everything. Now It looks like its of for the film and the wedding


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sams said:


> This is comedy gold, I am gutted it didnt get released though, I bought tickets for my Mrs and Mum for Christmas.


 don't worry mate your mrs and mum will be more than happy with what Ill be giving them


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Harry Potter book thief lol,

The ultimate criminal.

Im scared


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sams said:


> This is comedy gold, I am gutted it didnt get released though, I bought tickets for my Mrs and Mum for Christmas.


 There's always someone who has to boast about much they spoil their loved ones with lavish gifts!!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> don't worry mate your mrs and mum will be more than happy with what Ill be giving them


 Thats nice of you mate, what you gettin em


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

PSevens2017 said:


> There's always someone who has to boast about much they spoil their loved ones with lavish gifts!!


 Sorry mate, yes I am that dickhead thats been posting up pictures of the tickets on FB saying 'I'm the best Bf/son in the world'


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> about a hobbit with a face tattoo whos short and angry...


 Bizarrely I had a job the other day for a sub 5ft woman with a similar if not the same face tattoo. I just shook my head and carried on.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sams said:


> Thats nice of you mate, what you gettin em


 creampies


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bizarrely I had a job the other day for a sub 5ft woman with a similar if not the same face tattoo. I just shook my head and carried on.


 did you pump her? pics to prove you didn't.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> did you pump her? pics to prove you didn't.


 She looked so hard she could've been like one of those Olympic wrestlers that's be impossible to get off if she decided she was going to mount you. :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Why all the hate for Lambro?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

fu**ing hell he's well paranoid, thinks the world is after him :lol:

But yeah, probably sold about 20 tickets


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bizarrely I had a job the other day for a sub 5ft woman with a similar if not the same face tattoo. I just shook my head and carried on.


 You sure it wasn't him mate?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Why do people like this bloke? Everything I see of him he's some short muppet.

I'l just give my daughter a motivational talk.... better record it on my phone...

Belend


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> You sure it wasn't him mate?


 Probably was in her/his pink onesie.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned? hahahah Lambo Tarantino


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Wtf is he going on about. Presumably someone has applied to the High Court to prevent release of the film and an injunction has been granted. I cannot see why the police would become involved in a civil matter "arrest that man, he's released a film". I presume that unless there is a breach of public order, which would have to happen first, this has nothing to do with the police.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> Wtf is he going on about. Presumably someone has applied to the High Court to prevent release of the film and an injunction has been granted. I cannot see why the police would become involved in a civil matter "arrest that man, he's released a film". I presume that unless there is a breach of public order, which would have to happen first, this has nothing to do with the police.


 How does the person taking out an injunction know they're in this 'film' if it hasn't even been shown yet?

I agree with the general thoughts of the other forum users as he doesn't exactly come across as a law abiding citizen.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

DTA said:


> Why do people like this bloke? Everything I see of him he's some short muppet.
> 
> I'l just give my daughter a motivational talk.... better record it on my phone...
> 
> Belend


 His supplements as strong as fuk though


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How does the person taking out an injunction know they're in this 'film' if it hasn't even been shown yet?


 I would imagine it's down to artists rights. If you are making a film the people in it are protected. Lambo likes walking around with a camcorder so he'll have footage of people for his "film" probably shot long before he ever intended to make one. Lambo has to get the consent of these people and now they'll see pound signs and want paying too.

I learnt this when I was looking for dvd box set of Rentaghost, a childhood favourite of mine, to watch with my own kids. Turns out one was never made because the distributor couldn't get the consent of the actors, most of whom were dead, or consent from whoever inherited their estate to release it in dvd format. As a result only dvd 1 of the first series was ever produced.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Jonk891 said:


> His supplements as strong as fuk though


 Will have a look.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't scoff 8.7 IMDB ... by 11 reviewers and for a whopping budget of 35k

The storyline reads

"Aarron Lambert, a controversial man that *provokes the system and inspires the public*. ....."

Right up there with Mahat Magandi


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> I would imagine it's down to artists rights. If you are making a film the people in it are protected. Lambo likes walking around with a camcorder so he'll have footage of people for his "film" probably shot long before he ever intended to make one. Lambo has to get the consent of these people and now they'll see pound signs and want paying too.
> 
> I learnt this when I was looking for *dvd box set of Rentaghost, *a childhood favourite of mine, to watch with my own kids. Turns out one was never made because the distributor couldn't get the consent of the actors, most of whom were dead, or consent from whoever inherited their estate to release it in dvd format. As a result only dvd 1 of the first series was ever produced.


 Man that brings back memories,!

old git lol


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

DTA said:


> Will have a look.


 Just messing I did buy his natural test booster it's basically just zma to take before bed. Not sure what's in there but it never agreed with me I woke up feeling giddy but with normal zma im fresh


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Jonk891 said:


> Just messing I did buy his natural test booster it's basically just zma to take before bed. Not sure what's in there but it never agreed with me I woke up feeling giddy but with normal zma im fresh


 Ah yeah f**k buy anything like that from an Internet "athlete" only good things that come out of these online fitness like whores is the odd decent pre workout.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Jonk891 said:


> His supplements as strong as fuk though


 Agreed. I'm taking his Alpha range atm. I was 6'3", but since I started I've shrunk to 4'9". Okay, there's sides, changing light bulbs is impossible without a stool, but being this short makes my cock look massive.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> Delusions of granger.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/aarronlambo.official/videos/1144973845637253/


 Nah he doesn't this girl does.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I would imagine it's down to artists rights. If you are making a film the people in it are protected. Lambo likes walking around with a camcorder so he'll have footage of people for his "film" probably shot long before he ever intended to make one. Lambo has to get the consent of these people and now they'll see pound signs and want paying too.
> 
> I learnt this when I was looking for *dvd box set of Rentaghost, *a childhood favourite of mine, to watch with my own kids. Turns out one was never made because the distributor couldn't get the consent of the actors, most of whom were dead, or consent from whoever inherited their estate to release it in dvd format. As a result only dvd 1 of the first series was ever produced.


 Used to watch this. Loved it. Fcuk I'm old! I think only Nadia Popov (Sue Nichols) and Christopher Biggins went on to do anything else. She was in Corrie (not that I watch the shite) and Biggins.....well, he's in Aladdin in Richmond theatre this Christmas. Seen a big sign at Richmond train station. He won celebrity jungle (another load of dog s**t). Rentaghost was great though


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought it was quite funny at just over 10 minutes, the "bodyguard" had to get up to go to the door to the room they were in to stop someone from coming in. Maybe it was to remind them that their 10 minute room hire had come to an end.

Inspiring??? He's very unwell if he sees himself as this. An absolute joke. Never got any attention as a child, so now has to film everything and stick it on YouTube.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Watch Trailer 2 of the film on YouTube. A supposed 'fight' (I use the term loosely) on a prison landing. Looks more fake than Saturday afternoon wrestling!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> dvd box set of Rentaghost


 Have a look on Amazon!!


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Publicity stunt because of lack of advertisement funds. We are all talking about out some s**t film we weren't interested in. suddenly the film will be "released" after a "successful court action" and suddenly loads of people are interested in what was so "wrong" about it for it to be "banned" in the first place.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Have a look on Amazon!!


 Already did. There isn't one, it's never been made


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

taste of a chavy tit look at this.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

"There's a celebrity trying to record".

What a bell end! :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bizarrely I had a job the other day for a sub 5ft woman with a similar if not the same face tattoo. I just shook my head and carried on.


 sorry you had a job with a submissisive 5ft tall woman with a face tattoo. What kind of job do you do?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Who is this guy and what has he done?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Funny after this thread I noticed my little brother had commented under that video saying he gutted he was lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasnak said:


> Wtf is he going on about. Presumably someone has applied to the High Court to prevent release of the film and an injunction has been granted. I cannot see why the police would become involved in a civil matter "arrest that man, he's released a film". I presume that unless there is a breach of public order, which would have to happen first, this has nothing to do with the police.


 he is using the fact that his followers are thick as pig s**t and fall for all his bolllox


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> Funny after this thread I noticed my little brother had commented under that video saying he gutted he was lol


 You know what he needs don't you?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You know what he needs don't you?


 A slap?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> A slap?


 It'd be a start....


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Already did. There isn't one, it's never been made


 Rentaghost: Series 1 [DVD] [1976] https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00005K2U8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_lNalAbJEY7BV4

Not a box set though.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

There was no film, publicity stunt 101, hate this f**k anyway he's the type of bellend that people on the outside looking in think all steroid users are like... clearly not the case!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I find it so funny how he tries to change his life story about the Harry Potter book theft, in this he thought it was a drugs deal lol






Seems to forget his calls the the publisher trying to the get them to pay him not to sell the book, but of course maybe he had
























lol read this and tell me he thought it was a drug deal. He wasnt set up he robbed from his employer TNT a kids book.

"Aaron Lambert, 20, stole two copies of Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince from a secure distribution centre on June 2 last year, six weeks before the JK Rowling novel's much awaited publication."

Drug deal what did he think he was stealing lol.

"Lambert also admitted trying to blackmail publishers Bloomsbury by threatening to reveal the contents of the novel. "

So he was "set up" and thought it was a "drug deal"


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

"[Lambert said] they should pay him by the end of the week or he would be telling people about the book," Mr Brookes-Baker told the court."


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

he only proofed it this week and now listen to this about he doesnt know what the film is like on Monday suddenly its been pulled


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I get the impression he just learned the term "knock-on effect" today.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

looking ripped here


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Rentaghost: Series 1 [DVD] [1976] https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00005K2U8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_lNalAbJEY7BV4
> 
> Not a box set though.


 That's the problem, there is only series 1 out of 9 in total.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> That's the problem, there is only series 1 out of 9 in total.


 Here lies the problem mate. Weird how only series 1 made it to DVD!!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Here lies the problem mate. Weird how only series 1 made it to DVD!!


 As per my original post. The distributor couldn't get permission from the actors to release it in digital format, mainly because they were dead and then they could not get permission from whoever inherited their estate. Net result is it's only available to watch if tv companies want to air it or, in vhs format, and good luck with finding those. If you do happen to own any rentaghost videos don't sling them out because they are worth a fortune.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

set up lol harry potter lol thought it was a drug deal lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Wheyman said:


> looking ripped here


 Is there no gyno reversal supps in his alpha range?

He must have a profile on here, possibly @BIG DADDY STE If not who? Come-on Aaron, show yourself!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

DTA said:


> Funny after this thread I noticed my *little *brother had commented under that video saying he gutted he was lol


 bet he's still taller than Lambo


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Wheyman said:


> looking ripped here


 That's my goal shape. I will lose these abs


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

FFF said:


> bet he's still taller than Lambo


 Haha yea he's short but still taller


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> Used to watch this. Loved it. Fcuk I'm old! I think only Nadia Popov (Sue Nichols) and Christopher Biggins went on to do anything else. She was in Corrie (not that I watch the shite) and Biggins.....well, he's in Aladdin in Richmond theatre this Christmas. Seen a big sign at Richmond train station. He won celebrity jungle (another load of dog s**t). Rentaghost was great though


 The guy that played Claypole died of AIDS in the 80s.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> You sure it wasn't him mate?


 Did she have a similar beard too?


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Wheyman said:


> I find it so funny how he tries to change his life story about the Harry Potter book theft, in this he thought it was a drugs deal lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Robbery is robbery regardless of what the loot is. If he has tried to make a movie and financially benefit then yes then this could fall under the proceeds of crime act which is a criminal offence .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

5IM0N said:


> Robbery is robbery regardless of what the loot is. If he has tried to make a movie and financially benefit then yes then this could fall under the proceeds of crime act which is a criminal offence .


 nah lots and lots of criminals sell books and benefit from films made of there story


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Wheyman said:


> nah lots and lots of criminals sell books and benefit from films made of there story


 But I'd imagine they somehow reinvent their past and present themselves as victims so people feel sorry for them as much as they feel sorry for themselves. You could just stay home and watch episodes of crime watch and save some money


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> sorry @Skye666 dates cancelled


 Ohhhh shame looks fit...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

5IM0N said:


> Robbery is robbery regardless of what the loot is. If he has tried to make a movie and financially benefit then yes then this could fall under the proceeds of crime act which is a criminal offence .





Wheyman said:


> nah lots and lots of criminals sell books and benefit from films made of there story





5IM0N said:


> But I'd imagine they somehow reinvent their past and present themselves as victims so people feel sorry for them as much as they feel sorry for themselves. You could just stay home and watch episodes of crime watch and save some money


 As far as I am aware, POCA is only applicable if the crime was after POCA was brought in.

The police usually apply to courts for a POCA penalty for x-amount and then that's when the crim is a bit fcuked.

Yes some may manage to drive about in a Bentley but that's because it's most likely being paid for on the monthly or owned by someone wealthy enough to back it in their name.

Someone I know got caught being naughty and the police were trying to get a POCA on him, unsure of the amount now but think it was around £150k and he was crapping as he hadn't got a penny, getting sent down ruined him(lost House, cars, bikes, etc) to the point I lent him a few k to get a car so he could go 'work' while in an open prison. Funnily enough, his 'mates' were all skint that they could pony up a few k. Like most so called crims who are 'doing well', they're full of sh1t.


----------

